# Pros and cons of different styles



## age713 (Jun 14, 2009)

I am planning on taking martial arts. The only thing is i have narrowed down my choices but i would like to know pros and cons and aslo mabe what i can learn and benifit. Is it worth it to take the certain style.

Wushu

Shaolin Kempo

Bushido

Ken Shin Kai

Any help would be appreciated.

I plan on starting soon. I want to learn martial arts because i want to learn something new, also self defense and a way to stay in shape. i want to learn to appreciate the art of the style i choose.

Thank you


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 14, 2009)

First thing is welcome and enjoy the site, now as far as your question take the time to check out the local dojo's in your area and talk to the instructors first. I mean having an instructor that can help you fulfill your goals is better than any style.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2009)

age713 said:


> Wushu
> 
> Shaolin Kempo
> 
> ...



Wushu and Bushido are broad terms when applied to the martial arts; the former usually refers to modern Chinese martial arts, often practiced in a gymnastic style for sports, and the latter refers more to the samurai code of conduct than a martial art per se. It's hard to know what is meant by those terms without much more info. on the specific school.

Ken Shin Kai may refer to a style of Goju-ryu Karate, or perhaps it means something different. Shaolin Kempo is used in different ways--Shaolin Kung Fu, Shorinji Kempo, or a variety of principally founded-in-America arts, most notably that of Fred Villari.

We may need more info. to be of much help!


----------



## age713 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome! I did check out the Shaolin Kempo and the Wushu. 

Wushu www.wushuusa.com

Shaolin Kempo www.ussd.com

As for the other two, i cannot say. but i did like what i saw and they even gave me a free lesson.

I want to learn a style that is effective in what i am looking for.


----------



## David43515 (Jun 14, 2009)

age713 said:


> Thank you for the welcome! I did check out the Shaolin Kempo and the Wushu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Well before we can give good advice we have to know what it is you`re looking for.
     1) self defense?
     2) sports competition?
     3) artistic expression?
     4) a cultural art?
       People join MA classes for different reasons, and what is perfect for one person will hold no interest for another. And whil every instructor will tell you his or her school can fulfill all those needs.....don`t believe it. Visit schools in your area and see what`s available. Talk with instructors and ask what they focus on or what they enjoy about thier art. They`ll usually teach the aspect they enjoy the most.

        Personally I would focus on what`s available near your home, or an instructor you like, instead of a particular art. Three different teachers will teach the same style three different ways. One may love sports competion, another may be from that country and really focuses on preserving the art as a cultural heritage, while another may only be interested in surviving being mugged or raped.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2009)

Check out all the schools and see for yourself! One can only tell so much from a web site.



age713 said:


> Wushu www.wushuusa.com


 
Looks interesting, yet I wonder if it will give you what you want? The images seem to reinforce my earlier impression of a sport Wushu school, though I see they offer more than that.



> Shaolin Kempo www.ussd.com



It's my recollection that there have been some concerns raised about this org. But, every school is individual!


----------

